# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  أسطر لكم مشاهد مما رأيته في هذه الحياة ...لن أنساها ماحييت

## الحافظة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 




رأيت في إحدى القنوات فلماً عن السنغال يصور حالة المسلمين هناك ويلقي الضوء على دور تحفيظ القران ...لقد كانت اللقطات المعروضة محزنة جدااا ويتفطر لها القلب وفي المقابل تعجب من همم هؤلاء الأطفال ...سأحكي لكم اولا شكل الدار هي بسيطة جدا عبارة عن مكان مغلق يوجد برميل قديم جداا ملئ بالماء ليشرب الأطفال منه لاتوجد ادنى نظافة أو رعاية صحية ...يأتي الطلاب لهذه الدار لحفظ القران من قرى شتى وينامون في هذه الدار فراشهم الأرض يضمهم غطاء قديم جدا ...


يبدأ يومهم من الساعة التاسعة صباحا يخرج فيها الأطفال لجمع الصدقات لأن صاحب الدار لايملك مالا للكهرباء أو لإطعام هؤلاء الأطفال وغيره فينطلق الطلاب حاملين بأيديهم أوعية بلاستيكية بعد أن غسلوها وينطلقون إلى الشوارع فيتبرع الناس لهم ببقايا طعامهم ووالله الذي لاإله إلا هو لو رأيتم مايعطى لهم من أردى أردى انواع الطعام يحملون في أوعيتهم الصغيرة ليعودوا بعد ساعة إلى الدار وهو فرحين أنهم وجدوا مايسد جوعهم تجمع هذه الأوعية لتصب في وعاء كبير يجتمعون جميعا ليأكلوا منه ...


مشاهد يشيب لها الرأس وتدمع لها العين 
ويتفطر لها القلب ويقشعر منها الجلد 
ومن ثم ينظفوا مكانهم بعد ذلك يبدأ الدرس في العاشرة يجلس الطلاب على الأرض وفي يد كل واحد منهم لوح يقرأ منه مع الشيخ ويرددوا الأيات وكأنهم بلابل من روعة تلك الأصوات.... يستمروا في القراءة والحفظ إلى التاسعة مساءا ...ماأعظمها من همم ... 

يتخرج الطالب بعد أربع سنوات حافظا للقران أو على حسب همته في الحفظ وقد تطول المدة على أخرون ومن شرط ختم القران في هذه الدار أن ينسخ الطالب القران كاملا بالحركات على ألواح وباستخدام حبر جانبي تخيلوا كم من مرة يريد أن يضع الطالب القلم في الحبر حتى يستطيع أن يكتب كلمات القران جميعها وبالتشكيل وإن سألتم عن الخط فمن أجمل مايكون ...

يقول صاحب هذه الدار أنه تخرج منها وقد كان ينام في كارتون ويعتبر أن هؤلاء الأطفال محظوظين أنهم يناموا بأغطية لو رأيتموها ...الله المستعان ...
هنا نتذكر النعم الكثيرة التي لاتعد ولاتحصى ..والبطر والراحة والأمان فماذا قدمنا للإسلام ؟؟ إن لم نكن عبء .....وهؤلاء رغم حركات التنصير المنتشرة في السنغال والإغراءات التي تقدم لهم ورغم الفقر فإنهم يطرقون الأبواب من أجل لقمة تساعدهم في مسيرتهم في حفظ القران ..ياالله استغرب كثيرا أين تجار المسلمون عن هؤلاء ...هل هم مشغولون في نشر الفساد بما يبثوا من فضائيات وغيرها ... أم ماذا ؟؟؟ أين نحن عن هؤلاء الأطفال ؟؟؟ والله إنا سنسأل عنهم واحدا واحدااا ...

قال تعالى :( ذَرْهُمْ يَأْكُلُواْ وَيَتَمَتَّعُوا  ْ وَيُلْهِهِمُ الأَمَلُ فَسَوْفَ يَعْلَمُونَ)
والكلام لايغني عن النظر شيئا تمنيت أن أجد هذا الفلم لأضعه هنا ولكن للأسف لم أجده ...وهذه كلمة أقولها للغارقين في النعم والأمن والأمان ماذا ستقول عندما تسأل عنها أمام الله ؟؟؟ هل حفظت القران ...هل حفظت السنة ....هل طلبت العلم ....هل علمت ...هل رعيت طلاب العلم ..أوساهمت في دور التحفيظ ....هل أعليت كلمة لاإله إلا الله ولو بكلمة ؟؟؟؟ 

{ وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ رَبُّكُمْ لَئِن شَكَرْتُمْ لأَزِيدَنَّكُمْ وَلَئِن كَفَرْتُمْ إِنَّ عَذَابِي 
لَشَدِيدٌ }

----------


## محمد محمود الشنقيطي

بارك الله فيك 
كان الله في عونهم

----------


## أبو مساعد

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون..........على نفسي........
وأنا أقرأ الموضوع,نقدت على نفسي والله المستعان.....
 أيقظتنا بعد غفلة طويلة يا سلفية........
بارك الله فيك..

----------


## الحافظة

نفع الله بكم وزادكم من فضله

----------


## صالح غيث

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نفع الله الجميع بالقرآن وعلومه ، وأعانهم على تجاوز الفقر والجوع ، أما عن الاستغراب من طريقة الكتابة فهذه هي الطريقة القديمة في حفظ القرآن والعلوم الشرعية ، وهي إلى الآن مستعملة في نواحي ليبيا وموريتانيا وجنوب المغرب والجزائر وكذلك في أغلب دول الصحراء الكبرى ، وهي الطريقة التي قرأنا بها القرآن ، كنا نكتب على الألواح بالصمغ المصنوع من ودك الأغنام ونسميه  ( الكعال ) وبأقلام القصب ، وبعد أن نستملي من الشيخ نبدأ بالقراءة والحفظ ، ومن الغد نقوم بالتسميع ومن ثم محو ما كتبناه باستعمال الماء والطين ( نوع خاص من الطين ) والكتابة من جديد .
وللعلم فإن الحفظ بهذه الطريقة لا يعدله شيء ، وكل ما كتبناه قد حفظناه ولله الحمد .

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> يقول صاحب هذه الدار أنه تخرج منها وقد كان ينام في كارتون ويعتبر أن هؤلاء الأطفال محظوظين أنهم يناموا بأغطية لو رأيتموها ...الله المستعان ...
> هنا نتذكر النعم الكثيرة التي لاتعد ولاتحصى ..والبطر والراحة والأمان فماذا قدمنا للإسلام ؟؟


بارك الله فيكم
أغناهم الله عنا ونحن غارقون فى البطر والراحة
اللهم يسر لنا أمر رشد
والله قرأت عن إخوان لنا في غانة لا يجدون مصاحف يقرأون أو يحفظون منها
ومصاحفنا تمتلئ بها المساجد وقد علاها التراب من تركها بلا قراءة أو استعمال للحفظ
وأعرف صديقاً من إحدى البلاد المغاربية يحفظ القرآن بروايتين وما شاء الله من المتون الفقهية والحديثية والنحوية ودرس بإحدى الجامعات الشرعية ولما تقدم للالتحاق بإحدى الجامعات الإسلامية في بلاد الحرمين لم يقبلوه
ليس لضعف مستواه العلمى...كلا
بل لأسباب تعرفونها جميعاً ولا داعى لذكرها .
الله المستعان

----------


## الحافظة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> نفع الله الجميع بالقرآن وعلومه ، وأعانهم على تجاوز الفقر والجوع ، أما عن الاستغراب من طريقة الكتابة فهذه هي الطريقة القديمة في حفظ القرآن والعلوم الشرعية ، وهي إلى الآن مستعملة في نواحي ليبيا وموريتانيا وجنوب المغرب والجزائر وكذلك في أغلب دول الصحراء الكبرى ، وهي الطريقة التي قرأنا بها القرآن ، كنا نكتب على الألواح بالصمغ المصنوع من ودك الأغنام ونسميه  ( الكعال ) وبأقلام القصب ، وبعد أن نستملي من الشيخ نبدأ بالقراءة والحفظ ، ومن الغد نقوم بالتسميع ومن ثم محو ما كتبناه باستعمال الماء والطين ( نوع خاص من الطين ) والكتابة من جديد .
> وللعلم فإن الحفظ بهذه الطريقة لا يعدله شيء ، وكل ما كتبناه قد حفظناه ولله الحمد .


ماشاء الله تبارك الله .. كيف كانت الهمم وكيف باتت هممنا مع توفر كل شيء وسهولته في الوقت الحاضر ولكن ... ( ذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم ) 

هل يمكن حفظكم الله أن تقوموا بتوضيح طريقة حفظ القران عندكم بالتفصيل من حيث الكيفية والكمية والأوقات وكل مايختص بذلك حتى نستفيد من هذه الخبرات القيمة التي لن ولن تكون كالطرق المتبعة اليوم .. جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم يوم لاينفع مال ولابنون إلا من أتى الله بقلب سليم ..

----------


## الحافظة

> بارك الله فيكم
> أغناهم الله عنا ونحن غارقون فى البطر والراحة
> اللهم يسر لنا أمر رشد
> والله قرأت عن إخوان لنا في غانة لا يجدون مصاحف يقرأون أو يحفظون منها
> ومصاحفنا تمتلئ بها المساجد وقد علاها التراب من تركها بلا قراءة أو استعمال للحفظ
> وأعرف صديقاً من إحدى البلاد المغاربية يحفظ القرآن بروايتين وما شاء الله من المتون الفقهية والحديثية والنحوية ودرس بإحدى الجامعات الشرعية ولما تقدم للالتحاق بإحدى الجامعات الإسلامية في بلاد الحرمين لم يقبلوه
> ليس لضعف مستواه العلمى...كلا
> بل لأسباب تعرفونها جميعاً ولا داعى لذكرها .
> الله المستعان


 ... حسبهم الله ونعم الوكيل ولاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله ... ولحرصهم سيغنيهم الله من فضله وكل ماهم فيه من نصب وتعب إنما يؤجرون عليه على قدر المشقة ...ولايضيع الله أجر العاملين ...

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع الله بكم على هذه الإضافة القيمة ...

----------


## صالح غيث

أخي - أختي (الحافظة )
إن طريقة قراءة القرآن في بلدنا تبدأ بالذهاب إلى المسجد منذ الصغر ، فيعدّ الطالب لوحه ويعطيه للشيخ ليكتب له آيتين أو ثلاثة ليحفظها إلى أن يتمكن التلميذ الصغير من الاعتماد على نفسه في الكتابة فيبدأ بزيادة عدد الآيات التي يكتبها شيئا فشيئا الى أن يصل إلى قدرته على كتابة ثمن كامل في اليوم ، وعادة ما يبدأ بآخر القرآن صعودا إلى أن يختمه كاملا ، ثم يبدأ بكتابة قلم ثان يبدأ فيه من أول المصحف نزولا إلى آخره .
وقد يكتب الطالب قلما ثالثا ليتحقق الحفظ والإتقان ، إلا أن الغالب هو كتابة قلمين اثنين وقليل من يكتفي بكتابة قلم واحد وهو عادة ما يأتي من النابهين والأذكياء .
وطريقة الإملاء تبدأ بجلوس الشيخ فيتحلق التلاميذ حوله ويأخذ كل واحد في استملاء ما يريد كتابته فيمليه الشيخ وهو يردّد كل حرف يخرج من الشيخ بصوت عالٍ ويكتب ، ويكون الإملاء على المتحلقين في آن واحد يملي علي هذا الأية أوبعضها ويملي على الآخر ثم الآخر ويرجع إلى الأول أو الذي طلب الاملاء والشيخ في كل ذلك لا تجده يخطئ إلا نادرا فيملي على الخمسة والعشرة في آنٍ واحدٍ .
وكان أحد مشايخنا رحمه الله يملي على العشرين والثلاثين معا ، فيملي على هذا من المفصّل والآخر من الطّوال وغيره من موضع آخر وهو في كل ذلك لاتجده يخطئ أو يتلعتم أو يتوقف للاستذكار . ولم نعهد أنه أخطأ في ما يمليه حتى في الأيات المتشابهة التي يرددها الطلبة له دون التي قبلها ، فبمجرد أن ينطق الطالب آخر كلمة استملاها حتى يسعفه بالتي بعدها وهكذا دواليك مع المجموعة الأخرى في آن واحد .
وقد يقوم بعض الطلبة النابهين ممن قطعوا شوطا في حفظ القران بالكتابة للصغار بحضور الشيخ وإذنه أو تكليفه في غيابه مع التسميع على الشيخ بعد أن يقوم الصغير بالحفظ .
والنابهين كذلك يقومون بمساعدة الشيخ في ضبط الصغار وحثهم على القراءة وزجرهم ، ولذا تراهم يخافون منهم أكثر من الشيخ لعلمهم بالحظوة التي لهم من شيخهم .
وقد تجد الشيخ يدور بين الطلبة وفي يده جريدة خضراء من أغصان النخيل ويدعوهم إلى رفع أصواتهم بالقراءة ويهددهم بألا يتوقفوا ، فتسمع لهم جلجلة مدوية في الحي ، كلٌ يقرأ ما كتبه ، أما إذا تغافل أحدهم عن القراءة أو توقف فيجلده الشيخ بتلك الجريدة فتجده يعاود القراءة بسرعة ويعلو صوته أكثر من زملائه حتى لا تأته جلدة أخرى . 
أما إذا شاغب أحدهم أو عمل منكرا أو شيئا مشيناً فربما تصل العقوبة أن يعلق رجليه في ( فلقة ) أعدها لذلك ويأمر بعض الطلبة بشده جيدا ويجلده على رجليه عدة جلدات حتى يستغيث ويحلف أن لا يرجع ويأخذ في البكاء بشدة .
وأحيانا يعفو عنه إذا علم بخلق التلميذ ونجابته بعد أن يوبخه بشدة .
وقد يبدو للشيخ أن يضرب الجميع لفتور قراءتهم وانخفاض أصواتهم في القراءة ، فترى الشيخ يزمجر ويرعد ويقوم مسرعا بالدوران عليهم وجلدهم فلا ترى إلا من يتلقي الجلدات بلوحه وحينها تعلو الأصوات بالقراءة ، وترى من وقع عليه الضرب يحكحك موضع الضربة ويبكي مع محاولة إعلاء صوته بالقراءة لكي يراه ويسمعه الشيخ .
وقد يعمد إلى ربط أحدهم إلى عرصة أو باب من إحدى رجليه ولا يفك قيده حتى يحفظ لوحه ، وهذه عقوبة لمن يتكرر منه الإهمال في الحفظ والتسميع .
وأحيانا يسرّح الجميع ويبقي عنده من لم يحفظ إلى أن يحفظ لوحه أو يعده بالحفظ من الغد .
والكتابة من المصحف ممنوعة إطلاقا ويمنع النظر فيه أو المراجعة منه بل كل ذلك يكون من الشيخ فقط لكي يعتمد الجميع على الحفظ من الذاكرة .   
( اللوح ) يكون من الخشب الأملس ، يطلى بالطين ويترك ليجف ليسهل عليه الكتابة ، وكلما طال عمر اللوح وكتب عليه كلما كان أحسن ، والجديد تصعب الكتابة عليه إلى أن يكتب عليه التلميذ مقداراً معينا فحينها يتحسن شيئا فشيئا . 
وتكون الكتابة على الوجهين ، فيكتب اليوم على وجه ويحفظ الوجه الآخر لكي يمحه من الغد للكتابة عليه وهكذا . والمحو يكون بالماء والطين .
ويتفنن الطلبة في اختيار الألواح وربما قاموا بتزيينها من الأعلى ، وكلما كبر الطالب وازدادت معرفته بالكتابة كلمل احتاج إلى لوح أكبر ليكتب عليه الثمن فما دون ، وقد يكتب ثمنين إذا سبق أن ختم بقلم كامل .
( القلم ) يكون من القصب ، يُحَفّ من مقدمته ويشق من الوسط ليشرب المداد ويكتب به أكبر قدر من الكلمات ، وليس كل شخص يبدع في صناعة القلم فتستطيع أن تصنع قلما وتكتب به ولكن لا يكون جيدا ، ولذا كنا نتسابق إلى أحد المشايخ ليصنعه لنا أويبريه وكان ماهرا بصنعه .
( الدواءة ) ونسميها الدواية ، وهي وعاء صغير يوضع فيه المداد أو الحبر ويسقط فيه صوفة أوقظنة لكي تشرب المداد ويكون بعدها الاعتماد على الصوفة التي تبقى في الدواية ليستقي الكاتب منها المداد .  
( المداد ) نسميه الصمغ ، ونصنعه بأنفسنا حيث نعمد إلى الودك المعلق في صوف الأغنام من الوراء وننزعه عنها ثم نعمد إلى حرقه ودقّه ونضعه في الدواية ونضيف إليه القليل من الماء ونخلط جيدا فيصبح مدادا .
والودك نسميه الكعال ، وهو يتكون من عرق الغنم مع بعض الغبار الذي يعلق به فيتراكم ويكبر شيئا فشيئا ويتعلق بالصوف ، وهو لا تجده إلا في الضأن دون المعز وغيره .
( الطين ) نوع خاص من الطين الذي يصنع منه الأفران والكوانين عندنا ، وهو متوفر بكثرة في البلد وربما أتو به من البر . ويستعمل مع الماء لمحو الكتابة ، ولونه مائل للاصفرار .
لنا عودة بإذن الله
ا
ا

----------


## ابو نذر الرحمان

*اختي الفاضلة بارك الله فيك
 اتصلي بالجمعيات الخيرية عندكم حتى  يساعدوهم*

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> *اختي الفاضلة بارك الله فيك
> اتصلي بالجمعيات الخيرية عندكم حتى  يساعدوهم*


هذا صعب جداً أن يمتد نشاط الجمعيات عبر الحدود بعد أحداث سبتمبر
ولكن من يدري .
الأخ الفاضل صالح غيث
ما ذكرته طريقة فريدة للحفظ في البلاد المغاربية ليتها كانت موجودة في البلاد الأخرى
وتوجد طرق شبيهة في بعض الأماكن باليمن وفي مصر قديماً
أما الآن فالله المستعان

----------


## الحافظة

> أخي - أختي (الحافظة )
> إن طريقة قراءة القرآن في بلدنا تبدأ بالذهاب إلى المسجد منذ الصغر ، فيعدّ الطالب لوحه ويعطيه للشيخ ليكتب له آيتين أو ثلاثة ليحفظها إلى أن يتمكن التلميذ الصغير من الاعتماد على نفسه في الكتابة فيبدأ بزيادة عدد الآيات التي يكتبها شيئا فشيئا الى أن يصل إلى قدرته على كتابة ثمن كامل في اليوم ، وعادة ما يبدأ بآخر القرآن صعودا إلى أن يختمه كاملا ، ثم يبدأ بكتابة قلم ثان يبدأ فيه من أول المصحف نزولا إلى آخره .
> 
> ا
> ا


ماشاء الله تبارك الله جهد طيب وإثراء متميز للموضوع ننتظر البقية بارك الله فيكم وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتكم  ..

----------


## ابو نذر الرحمان

لم تبقى الا طريقة الشيخ خالد الراشد فك الله اسره

----------


## الحافظة

> لم تبقى الا طريقة الشيخ خالد الراشد فك الله اسره


نفع الله بكم وزادكم من فضله ... وماطريقة الشيخ خالد الراشد ؟؟؟

----------


## ابن هاشم

جزاكِ الله خيراً أختي الكريمة..ونسأل الله تعالى أن يوسع لهم في رزقهم وأن يصلح شأنهم..آمين



> وتوجد طرق شبيهة في بعض الأماكن باليمن وفي مصر قديماً


وهي نفس الطريقة المتبعة في خلاوي تحفيظ القرآن عندنا بالسودان.

----------


## الحافظة

اللهم آمين .. بارك الله فيكم وزادكم من فضله

----------


## حليمه الهاشمي

أختي الكريمه             باااااااااااااا  ااااارك الله فيك

----------


## الحافظة

وفيك بارك الرحمن أختي وزادك من فضله ووفقك لمرضاته

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

{ وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ رَبُّكُمْ لَئِن شَكَرْتُمْ لأَزِيدَنَّكُمْ وَلَئِن كَفَرْتُمْ إِنَّ عَذَابِي 
لَشَدِيدٌ }
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر على ماأنعمت به علينا
حقا صدقتي أختي الكريمة غفلنا عن أمر مهم أمر قد أعتدنا عليه ولم نتفكر يوم ما
الله المستعـــان
والله وقفات تشيب الراس عندما نقف اماما انفسنا ونسألها ؟
أختي بارك الله فيك وفي تذكيرك لنا

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

قال تعالى :( ذَرْهُمْ يَأْكُلُواْ وَيَتَمَتَّعُوا  ْ وَيُلْهِهِمُ الأَمَلُ فَسَوْفَ يَعْلَمُونَ)
بداية بارك الله فيك اختي الغالية الحافظة  ..ووالله  إنا لنقف صغارا أمام هؤلاء  ونحن نشكو من حالنا ونتذمر 
نشتاط غيظا  على اولئك  المسلمين الذين لا يمتون الى الاسلام بصلة وانما هم على الاوراق فقط مسلمون  وهم ينفقون ملايين الدولارات على أغانيهم التي تحمل الفجر  والمجون والخلاعة وكل شيء ذميم 
وهم يغفلون- مع انهم   على دراية بحال أهل الإسلام هنا وهناك - ولكن كيف لهم ان يقدموا القليل لمساعدتهم ويتركوا الرذالة والوضاعة والدنيا  وإغراءاتها  الا من رحم ربي  وكيف بهؤلاء وهم يمولون قنوات الفحش والفجور وهم يتباهون بتمويلهم ودعمهم للابداعات الفاجرة  وتمويلهم لبرامج الميوعة والفحش ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
 قد غرتهم دنياهم  فبلغ بهم الامر مبلغه وتناسوا انهم لابد  انهم رادون الى الله في يوم يحاسبون فيه حتى على انفاسهم   ليس فقط اموالهم 
ووالله انا لنقف مطأطيئي الرأس أمامهم  ولو كانت الظروف تسمح لكنا ذهبنا الى هناك كما يفعل  من يدعو الى التنصير فيقدم لهم المساعدات على اختلافها طمعا في تحويلهم عن دينهم والعياذ بالله  بينما نحن اخوانهم في العقيدة نقف مكتوفي الايدي  ونحن ننظر وننظر فقط على ما نشاهد كما أقوم بتأييد أخي الكريم أبي نذر الرحمن  الذي دعا الى رحلات مساعدة كتلك الرحلة التي قام بها الشيخ خالد الراشد - نسأل الله ان يفك أسره وأسر جميع أسرى المسلمين - الى اندونيسيا بعد حادثة تسونامي  ومما يدمي القلب ويحزنه أننا نحن كأمة قوية  إذا ما رأينا من علا صوته بالدين لنصرة اخوانه المسلمين 
 وأصبح اشهر من أن يعرف قدمنا له الدعم بشتى السبل والوسائل حتى نبعده خلف الشمس ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله وتلك قضية اخرى والله سنسأل عنها يوم القيامة  
 ولا أقول ختاما الا حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## مريدة العلم

الله المستعان ولاحول ولا قوة الا بالله

جزاك الله خيرا غاليتي الحافظة

----------


## الحافظة

بارك الله فيكن أخواتي وزادكن الله من فضله ووفقكن لمرضاته

----------


## طويلبة مغربية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 

جزاك الله الفردوس الاعلى اختي الفاضلة على هذه التذكرة فهي مشاهد تدمي القلب 
بارك الله في همم العالية 


لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## الحافظة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بارك الله فيك اختي وزادك من فضله ووفقك لمرضاته

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> والكلام لايغني عن النظر شيئا تمنيت أن أجد هذا الفلم لأضعه هنا ولكن للأسف لم أجده ...وهذه كلمة أقولها للغارقين في النعم والأمن والأمان ماذا ستقول عندما تسأل عنها أمام الله ؟؟؟ هل حفظت القران ...هل حفظت السنة ....هل طلبت العلم ....هل علمت ...هل رعيت طلاب العلم ..أوساهمت في دور التحفيظ ....هل أعليت كلمة لاإله إلا الله ولو بكلمة ؟؟؟؟



أسأل الله أن يغفر لنا تقصيرنا

----------


## خنساء

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم.

----------

